# New EV lap record at the Ring



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice! That's the cleanest audio I've heard yet for an EV, especially a racer. What do you think the rattle is in braking and cornering? Regen?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

No, regen doesn't make any noise, other than the motor dropping revs. I'd say suspension or body noises, or tire chatter, or a combination. Seemed like he was on the edge of tire traction quite a bit.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Man thats a killer video! I love videos from The Ring.


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Some more info: http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/162b4...com/2011/08/toyota-set-new-ev-lap-record.html

Track is 20.8km and laptime was 7:48, so average speed of 160km/h.


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

Noise in the corners sounded like tires protesting to me. It seemed to be loudest during the combination of deceleration and turning, when the front tires are pushed the hardest. 

Awesome performance!


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Great video. For reference, here's a ZR1 lap:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVAd5uTEyOU

We're coming to getcha ICE heads 

JR

PS: joking aside, I LOVE that ZR1 noise


----------



## Scuderia Elettrica (Sep 10, 2011)

Perhaps a better comparison would be the lap the car it's actually based off of, the Radical SR8 LM did 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0Ry1l8dtOM


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Noisy thing


----------



## Scuderia Elettrica (Sep 10, 2011)

Toyota could have taken their project to the next level by supplementing the regenerative brakes with a damper system that similarly captures energy from the suspension... combined with active aerodynamics I'm sure they could knock further time off of the clock 

More info on the dampers can be found here: 
http://www.lola-group.com/newsstory.asp?NewsId=359


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not convinced there is enough energy to be recaptured on a pretty smooth track with a light vehicle to make it worth while. It's not as if the car ran out of charge before the end of the race.


----------



## Scuderia Elettrica (Sep 10, 2011)

My reasoning is that part of the high performance figures these bike engineered racecars exhibit is from their low race weight... even though they had lightweight batteries it still probably weighed more than the 1600 lb petrol variant and altered the weight distribution more than a bit 

The imperial college of London did this same thing awhile back and theirs weighed in excess of 2100 lbs: 
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/31/racing-green-endurance-srzero-electric-car-to-make-16-000-mile-t/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd bet a system capable of recovering energy would weigh more than standard shocks, and there would be little energy to recover anyway.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Bose builds such a system , the energy recovery almost runs the system . The big gain is improved handling . Actively optimizing tire contact , even if heaver should lead to better times .; anticipation is incorporated , making it proactive instead of reactive .


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Scuderia Elettrica said:


> Toyota could have taken their project to the next level by supplementing the regenerative brakes with a damper system that similarly captures energy from the suspension... combined with active aerodynamics I'm sure they could knock further time off of the clock
> 
> More info on the dampers can be found here:
> http://www.lola-group.com/newsstory.asp?NewsId=359


 
Regen is awesome but sometimes has to be left out. Im sure they will include in eventualy but sometimes the heat in the motor and stress on the controller and brushes (if there is any) is not worth the small amount of energy it saves!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I doubt they are using a brushed motor, and they should be able to deal with getting rid of the heat, since even with regen there is less heat to deal with than an ICE vehicle.  This of course has nothing to do with the proposed suspension regen.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

That thing has terrible steering, very laboured,
get the impression the car is very heavy or has bad steering geometry / tire combo.
Regen is more usefull in a car cause theres more weight there
but in my race bike, the biggest advantage is weight loss due to not
carrying a disc, caliper and master cylinder around, 2.8kg


----------



## Scuderia Elettrica (Sep 10, 2011)

Supposedly these are the specifications it ran... would this be more than enough to get it around the ring or just barely enough to get it over the line: 

Motor 
Top Speed: 260 km/h 
0-50 km/h: 1.8s 
0-100 km/h: 3.9s 
Max Torque: 800 Nm 
Max Power: 280 kw (375 hp) 
Max Rpm: 5000 

Battery 
Type: Lithium Ceramic 
Voltage: 520 
Capacity: 41.5 kW/h 
Weight: 350 kg 

Dimensions 
Length: 4190 mm 
Width: 1785 mm 
Height: 1070 mm 
Wheelbase: 2368 mm 
Weight: 970 kg


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Without knowing the vehicle wh/mi power consumption at speed it's hard to tell but it seems like way more than enough battery for the 9 mile circuit. 41kwh even at 1000 wh/mi would give you 41 miles. I'd think they could cut that pack size in half using a higher C rate cell.


----------



## Scuderia Elettrica (Sep 10, 2011)

Forgot to add the max range was 124 mi and I think the Nordschleife circuit is about 12.9 mi


----------

